# why is she being girthy and how can I stop it?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Has she always done that or is it a new thing? Do you spend much time with her before you tack her up? Maybe shes saying she wants more time to hang out with you or something...And maybe when you pet her until she puts her ears forward she's being positively reinforced that pinning her ears gets her attention, so she does it more? 
Just a thought. Good luck! =)


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't always get on and ride. Tighten the girth (just ignore the antics - no petting or anything) and then spend the time working on some ground work together - something fun like walking around the property and stepping over logs or asking for a sidepass past a tree, etc. Interesting things that do have meaning when you are in the saddle as well. Also lots of neck petting and telling her she is a good girl. Then take the saddle off, groom her out and return her to the pasture/stall that day. 

Sometimes horses just need down time like that so they stop anticipating.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Horses don't just all of a sudden get girthy for no reason. Your horse either has a soundness/soreness issue, or your tack doesn't fit. You should have the vet and chiro out to see her, and a saddle fitter. Realistically, we should be getting our saddles at least checked every 6-8 months. Yes you may have had your saddle fit to your horse, but she may have gained/lost weight and muscle since then and the saddle may have also changed shape.
As for the girthy-ness, put the girth on the lowest hole on both sides and grab your lunge line. Lunge her at the trot a bit, then tighten the girth QUICK and switch sides and repeat until your girth is tight.


----------



## horsesandponies (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Wallaby, Cat and anebel. She's trying to tell you something, to her, it seems like your not getting it. How long have you had her? Have you allowed any snot nosed brats, ride her. I once had a lesson horse like this. Some snot nosed punk thought, that instead of taking ten minutes to properly girth her, to just girth her in one sitting. All I have to say is this, where is that punk and I hope he's wearing a belt, and let's see how he likes being belted up good and tight..... So anyways, I'm taking it you do English, I rode western with this mare that would draw blood if she ever did get a firm grasp, it would be tight enough the saddle was on, but clearly some slack. I would go get her bridle, put it on her, tighten it up slightly more so there was contact, do a latigo, go to the arena and walk her around. Than during a safety check, I would tighten her up again. Get on, walk her around, and than the instructor would tighten her up. For english I would say do the same thing, enough she can feel it, but no pressure, walk her around or lounge her, than tighten again. Something, however is going on. Listen to her. If anything get a professional. I would hate to see your mare be like the mare I once rode. A mare that thought everytime she was girthed she'd be sliced in half.... It's sad, it really is.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Taking this in another direction, how long ago did it start and is it possible that she's just in her heat cycle? The mare I used to lease would change from a kinda-monster to an absolute hellion when she was going into heat, and every single thing was a battle. If you rule out soreness, it could just be that she's feeling hormonal and crabby. Just my $0.02


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. 

I have already ruled out the soreness issue. If she was sore, she would act funny while I ride her, which she doesn't. And no, this didn't start all of a sudden, she's been doing this for several months. I know I said, "lately" in my post, but that's because I've just realized that this has been going on for a while and is really starting to bug me. I've had her for a year and 3 months. When I put the girth on, I don't tighten it up all the way. I only put it on the first hole and then re-tighten in the ring.

I think I might just practice doing a lot of tacking up but not riding, so she doesn't "anticipate" it, like Cat said. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vida is like this in the winter too. Personally I think she has sensitive skin and the longer hair in winter makes it more so. 
I go ahead and start to tighten the cinch/girth just until its tight enough to hold the saddle on. Then I go either brush her tail or just sit down and drink a Coke. Then go back and finish tightening the cinch,doing a final tighten just before I mount up. 
I just ignore her ear pinning on the initial tightening. If she is like Vida she will be less nasty if you let that cinch settle in for 5 minutes or so before you go for the big tighten.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Vida is like this in the winter too. Personally I think she has sensitive skin and the longer hair in winter makes it more so.
> I go ahead and start to tighten the cinch/girth just until its tight enough to hold the saddle on. Then I go either brush her tail or just sit down and drink a Coke. Then go back and finish tightening the cinch,doing a final tighten just before I mount up.
> I just ignore her ear pinning on the initial tightening. If she is like Vida she will be less nasty if you let that cinch settle in for 5 minutes or so before you go for the big tighten.


Vida, thanks so much! That actually makes a lot of sense, because come to think of it, I just really noticed her being like this in the cold months. And yes, she does have sensitive skin because when I brush her with something tickly like the curry comb, around her girth area, she reacts in exactly the same way, ears back, head up. So yeah, maybe she is just sensitive.

But then, how would you explain her not taking the bit easily? Is she just being stubborn? She doesn't get fussy, just closes her teeth. :?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Is the bit cold? I warm it up (I stick it under my shirt or down my pants :lol 
Thats the only thing I can think of. If your not riding as much as usual due to the cold weather. she may be just being stubborn.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is very true, Vida!  Ozzy has sensitive skin in the wintertime, & he's very girthy at that time. Even when grooming. :lol: It could be she's sensitive, or she's anticipating what's going to happen next.
I think you should try those suggestions (not just getting on & riding)- it should really help.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't forget to pull her legs forward  Don't want any girth gauls on my Jubi  Misty has been girthy since i went on holiday and someone else rode her...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Don't forget to pull her legs forward  Don't want any girth gauls on my Jubi  Misty has been girthy since i went on holiday and someone else rode her...


What do mean, "pull her legs forward"? And don't worry, she doesn't have any girth sores. :wink:

Thank you Poptart!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Pick up her leg by the knee and pull it towards you so you are stretching the skin under the girth so its not crinkled


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Pick up her leg by the knee and pull it towards you so you are stretching the skin under the girth so its not crinkled


Oohhh, gotcha! That makes sense.


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

try riding her bareback for a while and switch things up. try also making being ridden fun for her, make it interesting so she doesn't get bored, ask her to walk poles, in and out of cones, etc. when she doesnt open her mouth a trick i know many people use is to put pressure on her upper lip against her teeth with your fingers. if that doesnt work stick your index finger in her mouth and wiggle it around, jsut watch you don't get your finger where her teeth meet when she closes.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

As a person who has had two girthy horses, I know a fair bit about it, and think you are missing something very important here Jubilee. Yes she sounds sensitive and will need more care when doing the girth up. You keep saying however that she isn't sore, she'd show me otherwise when I'm riding etc... this isn't completely true. I do not know the horse, but I am going to suggest what I think may be going on.

I was taught by a chiropractor a fair deal about "girthy horses" as well as by my instructor... as this is quite common these days. People just expect that they can come along, do up a girth and because they do it all the time, the horse is used to it! I'm not saying in any way that this is you, you sound like you're really taking good care not to rush the girth up. But think of it this way... how would you feel to have something done up around your belly quite tightly day in and out... after awhile, your muscles will begin to protest despite being used to it.... and especially in the colder months.

I suggest you do this with your mare: before putting the saddle on her, warm up her muscles along her back and where the girth will sit... her muscles haven't been worked yet and will be cold. This is why, when you walk her to the arena you've warmed her muscles up and she's not protesting! To warm up the muscles you merely make a fist of your hand and with firm, quick strokes rub along the back about a couple of inches down from the spine, where the base of your saddle will sit on the horse... do this until it feels so hot that your hand gets really warm... do again along the girth line... on both sides of the horse... it's an extra i dunno, two minutes. Ignore her if she goes "what the!? why are you doing that", they will get used to it. Then put on your saddle, do it up the way you are, and then walk her to your arena etc. The same with the bit, just warm it up for her, no horse (or human) likes their teeth touching something cold! 

A lot of people don't realise how important warm muscles are when dealing with horses that is girthy. I had a cold backed horse once who would buck in the first ten minutes and then give me her all.. its all to do with the muscle inactivity and warmth. Obviously even if you think the horse isn't sore, it wouldn't hurt to get her checked over by a chiro... it's really invaluable to get your horse looked at as it only takes one bad turn in the paddock for something to slip out of place.

You can also just lunge her for the first five mintues before tacking up... just let her stretch her back and warm all those muscles up. Really make sure she's feeling good before chucking gear on. And good luck! It does take time for the horse to settle and go "hey this isn't so bad anymore"... they're so used to expecting the "ache" that it takes a while for them to go "oh its gone" lol. 

Please let me know if this works, and sorry if I'm blunt in some points, I don't mean to come across that way!
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> As a person who has had two girthy horses, I know a fair bit about it, and think you are missing something very important here Jubilee. Yes she sounds sensitive and will need more care when doing the girth up. You keep saying however that she isn't sore, she'd show me otherwise when I'm riding etc... this isn't completely true. I do not know the horse, but I am going to suggest what I think may be going on.
> 
> I was taught by a chiropractor a fair deal about "girthy horses" as well as by my instructor... as this is quite common these days. People just expect that they can come along, do up a girth and because they do it all the time, the horse is used to it! I'm not saying in any way that this is you, you sound like you're really taking good care not to rush the girth up. But think of it this way... how would you feel to have something done up around your belly quite tightly day in and out... after awhile, your muscles will begin to protest despite being used to it.... and especially in the colder months.
> 
> ...


Wow, that makes sooo much sense. Thank you so much! I will definitely try that tomorrow when I'm at the barn. I feel really bad now for her. BUt I really didn't know that ...:shock:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Wow, that makes sooo much sense. Thank you so much! I will definitely try that tomorrow when I'm at the barn. I feel really bad now for her. BUt I really didn't know that ...:shock:


Don't feel bad, I was actually amazed how much sense it made when I got taught it as well... not many people think of the muscles being sore or cold... well that I know of over here anyways. I just thought it would be helpful for you to pass what I've learnt along... it really works!
Kinda like how we stretch before going for run isn't it?!
Lol.
Good luck!
x


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a mustang mare that does something similiar. She gets girthy and will do anything and everything in the world to get you off of her if she has not been turned out before you ride her. As long as I take her and let her run and buck it all out for about 20-30 minutes, she is happy as a clam! It is like a little warm up for her muscles, like was said before.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sandie's been doing this EXACT thing lately as well (and like you, I have also already ruled out soreness as an issue with her)...I've heard from many riders that it's the cold weather, it makes them crazy! ;-) I have just been taking extra time (putting it only on the first hole until after we're out in the arena) & warming up the bit just like Vida mentions (we have an old hair dryer in the barn that everyone uses to warm it up quickly -- just watch it's not HOT, don't wanna burn any horsey mouths!). Stick with it & have patience, and she'll get better!  But I agree with you that if she were sore, I would think she'd be acting up in the ring as well, not just when you're putting the tack on. 

You could try this though (if you haven't already and it sounds like you may already have): take your thumb and pointer finger and run them down her back (pressing FIRMLY) along the sides of her spine and see how she reacts. If she doesn't do anything, it's likely not a back issue. If she flinches or reacts like she does when you go to girth her, it just might be and you may want to call in a vet or someone who specializes to check it out. 

I have my vet coming out on Monday to check on Sandie's eyes...I'm going to mention this exact scenario to her about Sandie since she has been doing this lately as well, so I'll let you know what she says about her!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

UPDATE:

So I think I figured out my problem. Yesterday at the barn, I did what ohmyitschelle said, about rubbing the back and girth line, and it worked! At first, Jubilee didn't like it... but she got used to it after a couple minutes, of me rubbing. I worked my fingers down into her coat, until it was nice and warm. I also walked her around before that too. Then I put on the saddle, and did the girth up one hole on each side. She didn't even flinch!  And her girth was a lot looser too. Usually when I do it up the first time, its quite snug. Then I walked her around for about 10 minutes with the saddle on, just one hole. Then re-tightened it again, and she was fine. 

I also did a similar thing with the bridle. First I warmed it up in my hands, as I always do. Then I put it in (took a little coaxing), lead her around in the arena with her tack on, brought her back, took bridle off and let her go for 10 minutes. Then, when I put the bridle back in for a second time, she took it without an issue!  Yay!!

So yes... I definitely think her muscles were just cold and cramped. The walking and rubbing DEFINITELY helped. Thanks so much everyone for all your input!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

that's AWESOME, glad what ohmyitschelle told you worked -- I may have to try that on Sandie as well now! ;-)


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh that is simply wonderful Jubliee!
I'm so over the moon it worked for you... it's really amazing how such a "small" thing can be overlooked as we see our horses as creatures who move all the time and despite their massive network of muscles, a lot of us forget to think of them! It's not a bad thing, it's just getting into the habit of remembering!
Oh I'm so happy right now!
I hope it works on Sandie too hoofprints... I really reconmend doing it to any horse, even if it doesn't show signs of being "cold"
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Oh that is simply wonderful Jubliee!
> I'm so over the moon it worked for you... it's really amazing how such a "small" thing can be overlooked as we see our horses as creatures who move all the time and despite their massive network of muscles, a lot of us forget to think of them! It's not a bad thing, it's just getting into the habit of remembering!
> Oh I'm so happy right now!
> I hope it works on Sandie too hoofprints... I really reconmend doing it to any horse, even if it doesn't show signs of being "cold"
> x


Yes, I was so excited too! Thank you so much! It`s so great when you find the right answer to a problem.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

To me it simply sounds like you have a naughty horse. My mare does this to me from time to time as well. When she does, she gets a swift smack her to stomach and the problem is solved, it shows her that I am in charge, and that behavior is not tolerated. More than likely, your horse reacts fine in the arena because she is working, and now focusing on the work at hand. Chances, are before she was thinking about the work to come, thus equalling her reactions to the girth and bit. Try showing her that you are in charge, and see what happens.


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

NewHeart said:


> To me it simply sounds like you have a naughty horse. My mare does this to me from time to time as well. When she does, she gets a swift smack her to stomach and the problem is solved, it shows her that I am in charge, and that behavior is not tolerated. More than likely, your horse reacts fine in the arena because she is working, and now focusing on the work at hand. Chances, are before she was thinking about the work to come, thus equalling her reactions to the girth and bit. Try showing her that you are in charge, and see what happens.


i don't think smacking your horse is going to solve any problems, and probably is going to cause you problems in the future.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Jdun722 said:


> i don't think smacking your horse is going to solve any problems, and probably is going to cause you problems in the future.


 
Pray tell, what problems could this cause in the future? I would like a detailed list. 

Congratulations on getting your problem solved Jubilee Rose.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I will openly admit that when my horse is posing a threat to me, she's going to get a smack. If I were to hit her over and over again repeatedly, then yes problems would arise. However, one swift smack is going to show her that I am in charge, and her behavior is not tolerated. Horses are herd animals, when they are together, they establish dominance. I would rather my horse understand that I am the boss, instead of her possibly injuring me or someone else.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I tried the smack, quit being girthy approach... didn't work :lol: Misty isn't the kind of pony to use violence with :wink: I tried the rubby thing and it worked a bit i don't think i did it for long enough and moo chomps on the bit more than tries to bite you i'm not sure wether she is just warming it up because she does it before i put the saddle on :?


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Oh that is simply wonderful Jubliee!
> I'm so over the moon it worked for you... it's really amazing how such a "small" thing can be overlooked as we see our horses as creatures who move all the time and despite their massive network of muscles, a lot of us forget to think of them! It's not a bad thing, it's just getting into the habit of remembering!
> Oh I'm so happy right now!
> I hope it works on Sandie too hoofprints... I really reconmend doing it to any horse, even if it doesn't show signs of being "cold"
> x


Ohmyitschell, what a novel idea! I've read numerous "remedies" for girthy horse's, but your suggestion is a first. It makes total sense. 

Are you doing circles on the back or a back and forth motion?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I tried the smack, quit being girthy approach... didn't work :lol: Misty isn't the kind of pony to use violence with :wink: I tried the rubby thing and it worked a bit i don't think i did it for long enough and moo chomps on the bit more than tries to bite you i'm not sure wether she is just warming it up because she does it before i put the saddle on :?


Yeah the smack doesn't work for me either. Keep rubbing until her coat is warm to the touch. Couple this with walking and getting her muscles moving and it will work wonders!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> Ohmyitschell, what a novel idea! I've read numerous "remedies" for girthy horse's, but your suggestion is a first. It makes total sense.
> 
> Are you doing circles on the back or a back and forth motion?


It works wonders!  You could do both or one or the other. Since my horse has such long winter fur, I have to dig my fingers in deep to reach her skin. Be firm but also gentle.


----------



## qtina626 (Jan 14, 2009)

HI,

I have 2 thoughts - I do equine therapy for a living and it is common for horses to be "touchier" in the winter due to their muscles being colder. They tend to be a little more tense which will cause any restrictions or soreness they have to be worse in the winter months.

Try checking her over in more areas than just her back.

I have a section on my website that tells you how to do a thorough evaluation of a horse for restrictions, compensation patterns, etc.

Learn How to Perform a Thorough Equine Evaluation

You could try doing some of these tests and see if you can find anything.

My other thought is - my younger horse started doing some of this and we think he might have an ulcer. I tried moving him to a new farm and he flipped out, so we had to move him back "home". Ever since he has been acting "funny", the vet thinks he might have one, and the treatment for ulcers seems to help him. I have not had him scoped though. 

Anyway, I guess the tightening of the girth bothers them because it pushes on their stomach. Just a thought. I am not currently riding him, so I don't have much more to say about this.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> Ohmyitschell, what a novel idea! I've read numerous "remedies" for girthy horse's, but your suggestion is a first. It makes total sense.
> 
> Are you doing circles on the back or a back and forth motion?


You make a fist of your hand... and run it sideways along the back... ie.. start at the end of the wither, and in one sweep head towards the loins, ending where your saddle is about to sit... be firm but not harsh... you should be able to feel as you run your fist along... and then go back on yourself... dont go too slow (or rush it)... people sometimes take forever with muscles, they think a good massage is slow and firm... sometimes the quicker you are, the less you stress the muscle out. It stimulates the muscle at the same as massage it (that's my philosophy that I used with grooming also). Do it until your hand feels like it'll burn if you do it anymore from the friction... then run in the same manner from the wither down where the girth would sit. Switch sides, saddle your horse up and if you really need to, warm the muscles up by going for a brisk walk before you hop on.
I can't stress it enough that this really works!
I think I ought to go make a video for youtube this weekend 
Good luck!
x


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> I think I ought to go make a video for youtube this weekend
> Good luck!
> x


Would you? That would be great!!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> Would you? That would be great!!!


We're making the video tomorrow and editing it tomorrow night... it'll be a bit fuzzy though, we're just gonna use our digital cameras haha.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> We're making the video tomorrow and editing it tomorrow night... it'll be a bit fuzzy though, we're just gonna use our digital cameras haha.
> x


 
The video has now been postponed until the weathers better - thunder and lightning and a nice big storm today!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Video is done! Here's the link.


----------

